# Microsoft to Cancel Windows 7 SP2



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, gee jiminy jillickers! This ought to be fun for those who run IT or computer repair. I wouldn't be able to imagine the headaches such people would have to go through.


http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Cancels-Windows-7-Service-Pack-2-301719.shtml


----------

